# how can we start FM Radio stations, i am from kerala



## mobileman (Mar 22, 2012)

Dudes, 
aas now lot of FM stations are forming from colleges also.
could any share or PM the details abt how can our club too start a local FM radio station please??


hardly waiting for the guidance.

best
mobileman


----------



## nav18 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2012)

I am not sure about how can you setup a local radio station (maybe you need some equipments like FM transmitter etc), but there's some link to give a fair idea, of what goes to acquire a license for the same.
How to Start a Commercial FM Station?
How to Start an FM Radio Station With the FCC | eHow.com

But, you can easily setup an Internet streamable radio station using just your computer. Follow this link to setup that. Download SHOUTcast Radio Tools


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 24, 2012)

AFAIK the college are doing HAM Broadcast. Read about this in digit. Not that easy for Colleges to set up commercial FM stations. Acquisition of licenses, etc


----------



## mobileman (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, 
happy to read all comments. and let me go tru the links which supplied by Vyom,

and dear thetechfreak, 
could u share a link abt that HAM Broadcast please???

waiting


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2012)

mobileman said:


> could u share a link abt that HAM Broadcast please???
> 
> waiting



There you go...
Amateur radio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PS: Don't wait. Use Google or from next time we will have to let me google that for you.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 26, 2012)

commercial FM stations require license from Govt, Auction happens & You get it.
Thats how these people (Radio Mirchi etc) started business.

HAM Radio is different thing & I guess listeners too require HAM Radio, not normal radio.


----------

